# Need to get rid of this.....



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

My lawn is by far the best in the neighborhood. I've worked hard on it for years. But it's by far perfect as some that I've seen in here. I have patches of this and want to know how to get rid of it. Tall fescue? What is it? It's not taller than the rest. But it stands out as the blade is wider. Please help me identify and ways to get rid of it. Thanks.


----------



## Blackbeagle1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Based on the research I've done, it's quackgrass or tall fescue. Dig it up and resod? Is there anything that would kill it?


----------

